# R.I.P. Oscar



## okko (May 19, 2021)

I'm an old member of this forum from 2011, but can't get in to my existing account... anyway, I'm sad to be back here posting that our 9 1/2 year old, Oscar, passed away yesterday.

We never thought he'd leave us so soon, having been "healthy as a horse" since the day we brought him home. Two weeks ago he started showing signs of lethargy and weakness. At first we thought it was his age, but by this past weekend we knew something was wrong. On Tuesday he was diagnosed with a mass in his spleen. Yesterday they began a splenectomy, but once they opened him up they found hemangiosarcoma had ravaged his liver and other vital organs. We opted to euthanize him mid-surgery.

I'm now torn between "we're never getting another dog and putting ourselves through this, again" and "I wonder if it's too early for another Golden."

He was a handsome, goofy boy who loved to eat. His breeder, Cloverdale Goldens in CT, seems to have retired. I wonder if I should still share the news with them...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Oscar, he was beautiful.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very sorry for your loss of sweet Oscar. He was a handsome boy and I know your heart aches for him. I also know just what you mean about the we're never getting another dog stage. I've been there.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry about your sweet boy…he was a gorgeous dog. I lost my second Golden to hemangio and it was horrible. Even when you know you’re doing the right thing, it’s just awful.

I have loved and had to say good-bye to seven dogs over the years and it never, ever gets easier and I understand completely that, “I am NEVER doing this to myself again!!!! No more dogs!!!!” reaction. But for me, and I suspect many people here, life without a dog isn’t really a life.

I wish you peace of mind during these very dark days. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about Oscar, he was a handsome boy. My wife and I lost our Charley in mid February....he would've been 10 tomorrow. While we were sitting in the emergency vet, my wife said "I'm not getting another puppy. We're not going through this again!" Two minutes later, she said "I say that every time, don't I?" Yes, yes she does. It's hard to lose them but just as hard to live without them. You can find room in your heart to love another one....it just takes some time.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

He was a beautiful boy, I love those fluffy male Goldens...! I am so sorry for your loss...

We lost two of our Goldens in 2019. One in January and our fluffy guy, in October! He had a similar cancer that took him quickly. After we lost him and after having lost our female earlier in the year, we were shocked...like you! Take your time deciding on a new pup! It took us a few weeks to decide we really did want another pup and a few more weeks to find a breeder with pups whose health clearances were strong and the pedigrees showed many long life Goldens....

We now have two Goldens and have developed new love in our hearts for our new pack members, while still having that special place for our pup Spirit and Maddie girl who left us in 2019.

These dogs enrichen our lives so much, how could we go long without them.....

Good Luck and again... so very sorry for your loss, Oscar was a fine looking guy!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. We've had to say goodbye to 3 Goldens and 1 Shepherd-mix; it never gets easier. In time you'll decide if you're ready for another pup, or the Universe will decide for you and drop one in your lap. One thing I'm sure of is that we all have the capacity to love again after loss; you and your family included. Sending peace for your hearts 🕊


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

So sorry to read about your loss. We seem to be in the same boat; both joining this forum around 2011 and both losing our Goldens this year; mine to liver Cancer. I did tell Cody's breeder about the death but in all honesty, she did not remember much since we were not in touch after this first year. I would not bother if I had to do it again.

I can't answer whether you should have another Golden right away. Personally, I needed to do some grieving. Also, I needed to remind myself why I may want another Golden. Is it because of me trying to lessen the pain of my grief? That would be the wrong way to proceed.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

So very sad to hear your news.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for you’re loss. We lost our Max about a year ago at about the same age. We miss him everyday. We got Rocky about 3 years ago, which has been a help. Take care.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

okko said:


> I'm an old member of this forum from 2011, but can't get in to my existing account... anyway, I'm sad to be back here posting that our 9 1/2 year old, Oscar, passed away yesterday.
> 
> We never thought he'd leave us so soon, having been "healthy as a horse" since the day we brought him home. Two weeks ago he started showing signs of lethargy and weakness. At first we thought it was his age, but by this past weekend we knew something was wrong. On Tuesday he was diagnosed with a mass in his spleen. Yesterday they began a splenectomy, but once they opened him up they found hemangiosarcoma had ravaged his liver and other vital organs. We opted to euthanize him mid-surgery.
> 
> ...





okko said:


> I'm an old member of this forum from 2011, but can't get in to my existing account... anyway, I'm sad to be back here posting that our 9 1/2 year old, Oscar, passed away yesterday.
> 
> We never thought he'd leave us so soon, having been "healthy as a horse" since the day we brought him home. Two weeks ago he started showing signs of lethargy and weakness. At first we thought it was his age, but by this past weekend we knew something was wrong. On Tuesday he was diagnosed with a mass in his spleen. Yesterday they began a splenectomy, but once they opened him up they found hemangiosarcoma had ravaged his liver and other vital organs. We opted to euthanize him mid-surgery.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss as no words can make you feel better. I was in the exact situation as you were in on 1 April 2021 but did not opt for the surgery as the surgeon wasn’t confident in his survival during the surgery. Like you, I was “ I’m not getting another one”. A month later, I got one hanging off my robe! Do I wish I would have waited? Yes. I’m still not over “ Hunter”. I had forgotten how hard having a puppy can be. “Buddy” has some large Paws to fill! When it’s time, you’ll know! Prayers heading your way...David


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.

I personally cannot imagine my life without goldens but everyone needs to make their own choices.

Try contacting the breeder if you have contact information and update k9data both as a remembrance and as part of the golden knowledge base.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is very sad news, so sorry for your loss. He was beautiful.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of handsome Oscar. Way too young. I lost my first golden to Hemangiosarcoma over 20 years ago and I still miss her and think of her often. I certainly understand the feeling of never wanting to experience the horrible pain of losing a beloved dog, but as someone stated earlier, most of us can't imagine our lives without a dog to share it with.

It's a very personal thing but take your time and if/when the time is right, you will know. In the meantime, be kind and gentle to yourself.

Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort. Godspeed sweet Oscar.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so very sorry about Oscar. What a beautiful sweet face. It's just heartbreaking to lose them.


----------



## OceanForever (May 25, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. A lovely picture for Oscar to be remembered by x


----------



## Merr (Apr 28, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was such a beautiful boy and I'm sure an amazing companion. We lost our sweet girl Candy in September and it was extremely tough, honestly one of the hardest decisions we ever had to make was to let her go. I felt exactly like that, I thought I would never be ready to have another dog because to us she was so special and we also couldn't imagine going through the same pain again. But then, a few months later an opportunity came by to adopt another golden girl and we just felt it was the right fit. It hasn't been easy for sure, but it's also a great comfort to be able to love a dog again. 

My advice is to take the time you need to grieve and you will know when it's the right moment to have another dog. Or maybe you will decide that you don't want to anymore and that's ok. Right now focus on remembering your time with Oscar and take your time. 

Sending warm thoughts to you.


----------



## laddiedad (Aug 18, 2012)

okko said:


> I'm an old member of this forum from 2011, but can't get in to my existing account... anyway, I'm sad to be back here posting that our 9 1/2 year old, Oscar, passed away yesterday.
> 
> We never thought he'd leave us so soon, having been "healthy as a horse" since the day we brought him home. Two weeks ago he started showing signs of lethargy and weakness. At first we thought it was his age, but by this past weekend we knew something was wrong. On Tuesday he was diagnosed with a mass in his spleen. Yesterday they began a splenectomy, but once they opened him up they found hemangiosarcoma had ravaged his liver and other vital organs. We opted to euthanize him mid-surgery.
> 
> ...





okko said:


> I'm an old member of this forum from 2011, but can't get in to my existing account... anyway, I'm sad to be back here posting that our 9 1/2 year old, Oscar, passed away yesterday.
> 
> We never thought he'd leave us so soon, having been "healthy as a horse" since the day we brought him home. Two weeks ago he started showing signs of lethargy and weakness. At first we thought it was his age, but by this past weekend we knew something was wrong. On Tuesday he was diagnosed with a mass in his spleen. Yesterday they began a splenectomy, but once they opened him up they found hemangiosarcoma had ravaged his liver and other vital organs. We opted to euthanize him mid-surgery.
> 
> ...


We are so very sorry for your loss, which really strikes home because we have lost two Goldens because of hemangiosarcoma, with the story much the same as your experience with Oscar. Kenzie was 12 at his death, and Laddie was only 8. We have owned 5 Goldens over the past 50 years, one at a time, each one a very special individual. Bourbon and Duncan each lived to be 15. We looked for a successor dog immediately after losing each one and so Brodie, now 4 months old, is part of our family helping to fill the holes left by his predecessors. It's impossible to stand in your shoes, but for us, having a pup replace a well-loved and missed companion not only helped us cope but, we think, honors the unique place that the previous dogs have had in our lives. Our sympathy to you, and our very best wishes.


----------



## okko (May 19, 2021)

Thanks, everyone, for the support! We’re missing him terribly, but are already talking about how a life with no dog is not really a good life. My wife is going to call our breeder, tomorrow, to see what her plans are for the next year…


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Okko, There’s not a day that goes by that “Hunter” doesn’t enters my thoughts. Just the thought of him brings tears to my eyes. Especially the last day. He was my best friend through a lot of tough times, always by my side. Always looking at me with his trusting eyes. I always promised him I’d always be there for him. Unfortunately the splenic mass had other ideas. ( I’ll skip the rest of that day but I wish they would have started a IV on both of us) My wife of almost 43 years surprised me with a 9 week old GR. I had forgotten the puppy stage but didn’t take long to realize I was in for a full time job lol. This pup has BIG paws to fill*! *He also has a lot of big holes he’s dug to fill lol. The only thing I can recommend is to always remember the great memories he gave you and look what NEW memories the new pup will bring! Prayers heading your way my friend.....David


----------



## nanscape (Mar 29, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss. We went through the same thing recently although we had a little over seven months from diagnosis to making the decision to put Axl down. He had his spleen removed in September and did so well, we actually started to think he had beat it. The last three weeks he started having spells again and the last one was a whole day. They had told us 3-5 months and we had him doing well for seven months. He did make it just past his ninth birthday. Even though we had seven months to come to terms with the idea, having him one day and not the next was still very shocking and sad. My husband is especially having a hard time as they were joined at the hip. I am working on an album of all the photos of Axl on my phone, there are lots.


----------

